# USPS Muslim Stamp ?



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2009)

Spread This one people of the one true God !

USPS New 42-Cent Stamp!!!   Celebrates Muslim holiday.

If there is only ONE thing you forward today.... let it be this! 

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of Pan Am Flight 103! 

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the World Trade Center in 1993! 

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the Marine Barracks in Lebanon ! 

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the military Barracks in Saudi Arabia ! 

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the American Embassies in Africa ! 

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the USS COLE! 

REMEMBER the MUSLIM attack on 9/11/2001 ! 

REMEMBER all the AMERICAN lives that were lost in those vicious MUSLIM attacks!


Now the United States Postal Service REMEMBERS and HONORS the EID MUSLIM holiday season with a new commemorative 42 Cent First Class Holiday Postage Stamp.. 

REMEMBER to adamantly & vocally BOYCOTT this stamp, when you are purchasing your stamps at the post
office.

All you have to say is "No thank you, I do not want that Muslim Stamp on my letters!" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought the rate for a new first class stamp was 44 cents? 

Another reason religion needs to stay out of government...


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll not buy or use a single one of those stamps!

Jesus is the reason for the seaon-not Allah!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 21, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I thought the rate for a new first class stamp was 44 cents?
> 
> Another reason religion needs to stay out of government...



Heck...for saving 2 cents, I'd use it.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I thought the rate for a new first class stamp was 44 cents?
> 
> Another reason religion needs to stay out of government...


I gave you 2 cent discount and you are complaining, what did Obama give you ?


----------



## earl (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought the attacks were determined to be by TERRORISTS. If they have put you in fear of any thing  ,they have done their job. 
I would be willing to bet that the mainstream Muslims use the same excuse Christians do when one of theirs go bad. ''He isn't a true Muslim. ''


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably, but 87% will kill you or his own daughter if you don't obey Muslim Protocol.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Probably, but 87% will kill you or his own daughter if you don't obey Muslim Protocol.


Funny thing is, that is what they say about us.  Do you have a stat proving that information?


That stamp was originally scheduled to be used on September 1st, 2001.  That stamp has been around awhile.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Funny thing is, that is what they say about us.  Do you have a stat proving that information?
> 
> 
> That stamp was originally scheduled to be used on September 1st, 2001.  That stamp has been around awhile.



You never lived 40 years among them, I did.


----------



## TonyE (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hmmmm!*


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> You never lived 40 years among them, I did.



No, not 40 years, but I have been around quite a few.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> You never lived 40 years among them, I did.


Really??? Where?  How many of them did you actually try to get to know? 

The terrorists who committed those acts are to Islam what the KKK is to Christianity...

BTW- The Apostle Paul was a Hebrew terrorist who was changed by an encounter with Jesus on the road to Damascus.

Question-
Do you think God loves Muslims?  What about those terrorists?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 21, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> Really??? Where?  How many of them did you actually try to get to know?
> 
> The terrorists who committed those acts are to Islam what the KKK is to Christianity...
> 
> ...



I think he does. Just as much as he loves you and I and Jesus.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I would agree 100%...


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> Really??? Where?  How many of them did you actually try to get to know?
> 
> The terrorists who committed those acts are to Islam what the KKK is to Christianity...
> 
> ...



Probably the poor Hindus who run must 7-11s in Georgia or motels, LOL , She thinks those are muslims,


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Probably the poor Hindus who run must 7-11s in Georgia or motels, LOL , She thinks those are muslims,



Maybe I'm a little slow,  what are you talking about???  Was that supposed to be an answer to my question?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 21, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> I'll not buy or use a single one of those stamps!
> 
> Jesus is the reason for the seaon-not Allah!



Wrong season, chief.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Wrong season, chief.



wrong season indeed...it's this week...

This is just an example of the false assumptions and fear that many Christians have surrounding Muslims and Islam.

I understand where it comes from though, the media would like us believe that ALL Muslims are ready to slit our throats if we won't convert to Islam...


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 22, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> wrong season indeed...it's this week...
> 
> This is just an example of the false assumptions and fear that many Christians have surrounding Muslims and Islam.
> 
> I understand where it comes from though, the media would like us believe that ALL Muslims are ready to slit our throats if we won't convert to Islam...



I don't care what season the stamp is appropriate for-if any. It represents a religion that litterally has millions of followers that want to kill all jews and Americans; I refuse to use it.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> I don't care what season the stamp is appropriate for-if any. It represents a religion that litterally has millions of followers that want to kill all jews and Americans; I refuse to use it.



great response...I don't care how ignorant I am of the facts, I'm going to lump all people into the category of these radical idiots.  

I guess it's only fair though, many ignorant Muslims also believe that ALL Americans are Christians and that Christianity is about producing adult films, rampant materialism and a thirst for world domination.

There are gross misunderstandings on both sides...

I'm sure you'll win many Muslims to the Truth by boycotting a stamp.  Not that buying it would mean much either...it's kind of an impotent gesture either way.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 22, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> great response...I don't care how ignorant I am of the facts, I'm going to lump all people into the category of these radical idiots.
> 
> I guess it's only fair though, many ignorant Muslims also believe that ALL Americans are Christians and that Christianity is about producing adult films, rampant materialism and a thirst for world domination.
> 
> ...



This is not an issue of winning anyone. There are many images, groups, life styles, etc. that could be placed on stamps that I would never use. Ignorant?


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> This is not an issue of winning anyone.


Fair enough, for you this may not be an issue or a goal.  For me it is...sorry for assuming.



Lead Poison said:


> There are many images, groups, life styles, etc. that could be placed on stamps that I would never use.


No problem there either...you have every right to your opinions


Lead Poison said:


> Ignorant?


Only when you generalize or categorize an entire group for the actions/beliefs of a minority or radical sect within that group.  I'm not trying to infer a lack of intellect though, just some gross misunderstandings and generalizations.


You're the one who said of this stamp, "It represents a religion that litterally has millions of followers that want to kill all jews and Americans"...

That's totally unsubstantiated.


----------



## Israel (Sep 22, 2009)

Why do people call the guys who ran the planes into the WTC  radical idiots? As though only 19 men were deranged? Has everyone forgotten the joy in the streets all over the arab world when they heard of their great "success"?
Yep, it sounds very reasonable and even handed to approach the matter with such thoughtful equanimity...but it's bogus.
Now, anyone can use whatever stamp they want, put whatever image on it they want, I really don't care. But to try to "outcompassion" and "outsensitivitize" one another with hand wringing allowances for "ALL" the other folks (who really haven't come out much against radical jihad) as simple folk just seeking their spiritual way in peace....is ...well...maybe just not too in line with the facts. 
I can present many christian pronouncements condemning the violence in northern Ireland and the KKK....just show me the words of 10 Imams condemning the work of Mohammad Atta and his band of miserable men. 
Do I, therefore, hate muslims...?
God knows...but I do know following a false god will always lead to a perverted and distorted representation of man.
The only hope for the muslim is the only hope for the christian, Jesus Christ.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Israel said:


> Why do people call the guys who ran the planes into the WTC  radical idiots? As though only 19 men were deranged? Has everyone forgotten the joy in the streets all over the arab world when they heard of their great "success"?
> Yep, it sounds very reasonable and even handed to approach the matter with such thoughtful equanimity...but it's bogus.
> Now, anyone can use whatever stamp they want, put whatever image on it they want, I really don't care. But to try to "outcompassion" and "outsensitivitize" one another with hand wringing allowances for "ALL" the other folks (who really haven't come out much against radical jihad) as simple folk just seeking their spiritual way in peace....is ...well...maybe just not too in line with the facts.
> I can present many christian pronouncements condemning the violence in northern Ireland and the KKK....just show me the words of 10 Imams condemning the work of Mohammad Atta and his band of miserable men.
> ...


Are you serious?!?!?!?  You see what you want to see.  The difference is that here in the US, the government didn't condone the actions of the KKK...the government was actually trying to disband those racist radicals committing despicable acts in the name of Christianity.  The governments in MOST, if not all, of these countries are corrupt...when their leaders speak out against these radicals they die...when their people speak out against the radicals, they die.  And if they don't kill you, they kill your wife and children, your parents, anyone they can to make you pay for speaking out...plain and simple.

We also saw people by the thousands come into the streets to kiss the hand of Saddam Hussein and sing and dance in praise of him!  Did they really approve of him?  That doesn't fit with what our military is hearing from people they have liberated in Iraq...They did it at the point of a gun...and YOU would have TOO!!!  I see a people that are oppressed by these radicals and the corrupt governments they live under. 



Israel said:


> The only hope for the muslim is the only hope for the christian, Jesus Christ.


On this fact we agree 100%...


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 22, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> wrong season indeed...it's this week...
> 
> This is just an example of the false assumptions and fear that many Christians have surrounding Muslims and Islam.
> 
> I understand where it comes from though, the media would like us believe that ALL Muslims are ready to slit our throats if we won't convert to Islam...



This nation is blessed with many many Free Libraries, why don't you read the days of the Caliphates.
And follow up with the bible and he who was to come ,"who was and then was no more and then was again" Perhaps then you will understand who the false prophet is and his minions.
When you live among them for 40 years and understand their language and hear what they say in private,then you will understand what this world is facing.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 22, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> Maybe I'm a little slow,  what are you talking about???  Was that supposed to be an answer to my question?


I'm saying those are the Muslims Dawg knows.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> This nation is blessed with many many Free Libraries, why don't you read the days of the Caliphates.
> And follow up with the bible and he who was to come ,"who was and then was no more and then was again" Perhaps then you will understand who the false prophet is and his minions.
> When you live among them for 40 years and understand their language and hear what they say in private,then you will understand what this world is facing.



I know who the Caliphs were and are...your point???

Still haven't answered my questions from earlier in the conversation...

You sound like a man that is hopeless when it comes to turning things around and getting engaged in bringing ALL people into the Kingdom of God...

I know who Muhammad was...I know who his followers are...

Do you understand that there have been 1400 years of misunderstandings between Muslims and Christians?  The Truth can and will set both sides of these misunderstandings free.  I know 7 former Taliban fighters that are at work in the mountains of Afghanistan right now...they're spreading the gospel that Jesus is the straight path to God and they are seeing fruit.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I'm saying those are the Muslims Dawg knows.



K, inside joke.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 22, 2009)

Anytime you've got a religion that has Jihad as one of its five basic pillars, there are going to be issues.

I'm sure that there are many Muslims that are like Christians.  Don't have a clue what their holy book actually says and are Muslim/Christian in name only.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

These are the 5 pillars of Islam-
    *  Faith or belief in the Oneness of God and the finality of the prophethood of Muhammad;
    * Establishment of the daily prayers;
    * Concern for and almsgiving to the needy;
    * Self-purification through fasting; and
    * The pilgrimage to Mecca for those who are able.

So there's no misunderstanding of where I'm coming from, Islam is a false religion...just sayin' for the record.

I agree RJC, just like most Christians don't know what God's Holy Word says, most Muslims have no clue what the Quran says...it's not a holy book, but it does point Muslims to the old testament, the psalms and even the gospels...and Muhammad points to Jesus and the finished work of the cross.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 22, 2009)

I do not recall very many Muslims truly supporting America on or During 9-11. The bottom line is this Muslims do not agree with Christianity and they do want to destroy us. Some go to more extremes than others. I will not use this stamp or any other type of product that supports Muslims or Islam. I love and fear My Lord Jesus Christ, and I will not support any other. Now, with that said, I do pray for everyone even Muslims, because that's what Jesus said to do. America, WAKE UP!   This is God's land God's world, let focus on Him all this other stuff will fall into place. We can have discussions here all day long, the bottom line is this, we will ALL have to stand before Him. Let's pray for this Country and recognize the truth. That is The Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

tomtlb66 said:


> I do not recall very many Muslims truly supporting America on or During 9-11.


Where were you when the attacks happened?



tomtlb66 said:


> The bottom line is this Muslims do not agree with Christianity and they do want to destroy us.


 wrong, while they may not agree with Christianity, VERY few want to destroy all infidels.



tomtlb66 said:


> I will not use this stamp or any other type of product that supports Muslims or Islam.


totally your right.



tomtlb66 said:


> I love and fear My Lord Jesus Christ, and I will not support any other. Now, with that said, I do pray for everyone even Muslims, because that's what Jesus said to do. America, WAKE UP!   This is God's land God's world, let focus on Him all this other stuff will fall into place. We can have discussions here all day long, the bottom line is this, we will ALL have to stand before Him. Let's pray for this Country and recognize the truth. That is The Lord Jesus Christ.



Except for the part about this being God's land, I agree totally...God's world? Absolutely agreed!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 22, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> These are the 5 pillars of Islam-
> *  Faith or belief in the Oneness of God and the finality of the prophethood of Muhammad;
> * Establishment of the daily prayers;
> * Concern for and almsgiving to the needy;
> ...




You are correct....I misspoke.  It (Jihad) is referred to as the 6th Pillar of Islam...or the first of the practices.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jihad

Big issues...big issues with the religion.  And to say that Muhammad points to Jesus...well, he doesn't point to the Jesus of the New Testament.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> You never lived 40 years among them, I did.


 
So, I've lived 51 years in the land of Rattlesnakes, Cottonmouths and Copperheads. I've never been bitten by one.

Your point?


----------



## pnome (Sep 22, 2009)

The USPS should not be issuing religious stamps.

That includes these:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2009)

pnome said:


> The USPS should not be issuing religious stamps.
> 
> That includes these:


 

Why??? There is nothing in our constitution or laws that prohibits them from doing such.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 22, 2009)

Israel said:


> Why do people call the guys who ran the planes into the WTC  radical idiots? As though only 19 men were deranged? Has everyone forgotten the joy in the streets all over the arab world when they heard of their great "success"?
> Yep, it sounds very reasonable and even handed to approach the matter with such thoughtful equanimity...but it's bogus.
> Now, anyone can use whatever stamp they want, put whatever image on it they want, I really don't care. But to try to "outcompassion" and "outsensitivitize" one another with hand wringing allowances for "ALL" the other folks (who really haven't come out much against radical jihad) as simple folk just seeking their spiritual way in peace....is ...well...maybe just not too in line with the facts.
> I can present many christian pronouncements condemning the violence in northern Ireland and the KKK....just show me the words of 10 Imams condemning the work of Mohammad Atta and his band of miserable men.
> ...


x's 2


----------



## pnome (Sep 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Why??? There is nothing in our constitution or laws that prohibits them from doing such.




Sure there is.

Article 1, section 8 of the constitution gives congress the power to create a post office.  First amendment, first sentence tells them they can't print religious stamps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2009)

pnome said:


> Sure there is.
> 
> Article 1, section 8 of the constitution gives congress the power to create a post office. First amendment, first sentence tells them they can't print religious stamps.


 
You wanna revisit that, in context with my question???


----------



## pnome (Sep 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You wanna revisit that, in context with my question???



Which question?


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> You are correct....I misspoke.  It (Jihad) is referred to as the 6th Pillar of Islam...or the first of the practices.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jihad
> 
> Big issues...big issues with the religion.  And to say that Muhammad points to Jesus...well, he doesn't point to the Jesus of the New Testament.



Me too brother, this religion is sending people to destruction by the millions...hence my urgency to spread the Truth among them.  

Also, Muhammad, who lives after Jesus taught that Muslims should not look at him as the Messiah and that they need to look back in time to find the Messiah.

It's surprising to most Christians how highly Muslims hold Jesus...they have a great regard for Him.  They simply misunderstand who He is....like a lot of Christians. (no implications intended)


----------



## Israel (Sep 22, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> Are you serious?!?!?!?  You see what you want to see.  The difference is that here in the US, the government didn't condone the actions of the KKK...the government was actually trying to disband those racist radicals committing despicable acts in the name of Christianity.  The governments in MOST, if not all, of these countries are corrupt...when their leaders speak out against these radicals they die...when their people speak out against the radicals, they die.  And if they don't kill you, they kill your wife and children, your parents, anyone they can to make you pay for speaking out...plain and simple.
> 
> We also saw people by the thousands come into the streets to kiss the hand of Saddam Hussein and sing and dance in praise of him!  Did they really approve of him?  That doesn't fit with what our military is hearing from people they have liberated in Iraq...They did it at the point of a gun...and YOU would have TOO!!!  I see a people that are oppressed by these radicals and the corrupt governments they live under.
> 
> On this fact we agree 100%...



yes, I am serious.
I am not contending any muslim is farther from Jesus Christ than anyone else. Nor am I contending that all muslims believe in radical bloody jihad.
What I am not buying is that it's just a negligible population of those who call themselves muslims that would be very content to impose sharia law...here, abroad, worldwide...and that not an insignificant number would be just as content to see that accomplished by any means necessary.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Israel said:


> yes, I am serious.
> I am not contending any muslim is farther from Jesus Christ than anyone else. Nor am I contending that all muslims believe in radical bloody jihad.
> What I am not buying is that it's just a negligible population of those who call themselves muslims that would be very content to impose sharia law...here, abroad, worldwide...and that not an insignificant number would be just as content to see that accomplished by any means necessary.



So for you the solution is to lump them all together?  Are you interested in God's Kingdom coming on earth as it is in heaven?  Or just preserving yourself?


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I'm saying those are the Muslims Dawg knows.



Not Hindus brother, Saudis.  Big difference.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2009)

tomtlb66 said:


> I do not recall very many Muslims truly supporting America on or During 9-11. The bottom line is this Muslims do not agree with Christianity and they do want to destroy us. Some go to more extremes than others. I will not use this stamp or any other type of product that supports Muslims or Islam. I love and fear My Lord Jesus Christ, and I will not support any other. Now, with that said, I do pray for everyone even Muslims, because that's what Jesus said to do. America, WAKE UP!   This is God's land God's world, let focus on Him all this other stuff will fall into place. We can have discussions here all day long, the bottom line is this, we will ALL have to stand before Him. Let's pray for this Country and recognize the truth. That is The Lord Jesus Christ.


The reverse is true as well


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 22, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> The reverse is true as well



that's a good point...missed that one.  Not all of us followers of Jesus want all Muslims wiped off the face of the earth.


----------



## Israel (Sep 23, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> So for you the solution is to lump them all together?  Are you interested in God's Kingdom coming on earth as it is in heaven?  Or just preserving yourself?




If you can find any lumping them all together in the following: 

yes, I am serious.
I am not contending any muslim is farther from Jesus Christ than anyone else. Nor am I contending that all muslims believe in radical bloody jihad.
What I am not buying is that it's just a negligible population of those who call themselves muslims that would be very content to impose sharia law...here, abroad, worldwide...and that not an insignificant number would be just as content to see that accomplished by any means necessary."



Then I need a corn field that needs something erected to scare the crows away, and I think you may be able to help.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Israel said:


> If you can find any lumping them all together in the following:
> 
> yes, I am serious.
> I am not contending any muslim is farther from Jesus Christ than anyone else. Nor am I contending that all muslims believe in radical bloody jihad.
> ...


Ignoring your attempt at....well, whatever it is you were trying to say.  I'm not looking for a fight here, if that's what you think this is then you are TOTALLY missing my point.

It sure did sound like you were supporting this feeble boycott called for by the OP and several others...as if that's going to accomplish anything at all.  I'm trying to figure out where you actually stand on this, you say you aren't lumping all Muslims together with the Muslim terrorists, but you also apparently feel like there's a significant number of them that want us to convert or die.

That sounds like a contradiction of opinions to me.  So other than not buying stamps, what are you proposing we do about addressing these issues of gross misunderstanding on both sides?

Obviously we're NOT who they think we are...it does work both ways.  How do we change that?  Do we, as believers, actually expect the lost to be the ones to bridge the gap?  Or should we be the ones that are pro-active in bringing peace, freedom and unity?  And how does a stamp boycott play a role in that?


----------

